# ThunderBolt Root Question



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's the situation.
I have a ThunderBolt that needs to be rooted, but I have a Mac. I don't want to do that long root process and end up with a $600 brick. My friend has a PC that I could to root with rEVOlutionary. Would there be any downside to not having a PC available ALL the time (so I can still use my mac to fix issues/install new roms?)?
Thanks! 
PS. comment with your favorite ROM for your ThunderBolt (link please!)


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Only thing I've ran into the I needed a pc was editing the m10 files and unless you start theming you won't be editing those. Most stuff you will fix via recovery. What little you might run into would be copy and paste saving the sdcard as a backup

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I used a PC to root with a simple process. I haven't needed the PC since. All ROMs I download using my phone and then flash them. No need for a computer. I do sometimes download things to my Mac and just transfer them over to my phone via USB but that's easy.

Also I'm rocking CM7 as apparent by my signature lol.


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

"Tumbleweed65 said:


> Only thing I've ran into the I needed a pc was editing the m10 files and unless you start theming you won't be editing those. Most stuff you will fix via recovery. What little you might run into would be copy and paste saving the sdcard as a backup
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Wait. What do you mean by that last sentence? I cannot access my sd card on a mac when rooted?


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> I used a PC to root with a simple process. I haven't needed the PC since. All ROMs I download using my phone and then flash them. No need for a computer. I do sometimes download things to my Mac and just transfer them over to my phone via USB but that's easy.
> 
> Also I'm rocking CM7 as apparent by my signature lol.


Thanks! How high is the oc of that rom? I was thinking about going to 1.6 to 1.9... Does cm7 support that?


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Do it the hard way its a much safer process and its really not that hard. And there is never any reason to oc over 1.4 anything over that for extended periods will cause you problems and could cause you to brick.


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

Even if I underclock it? So like 500mhz to 1.9ghz in setcpu in some scaling way...

Sent from MAH THUNDAH using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes most tb can handle 1.4 not 1.9 also I am on gingeritis I don't oc anymore its extremly smooth at 1.0 and I get over 35 hours on one battery


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

How about 500mhz to 1.5ghz??? Hah. I don't really know about oc. I had an eris overclocked to 710.4. Lol

Sent from MAH THUNDAH using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

kimir said:


> How about 500mhz to 1.5ghz??? Hah. I don't really know about oc. I had an eris overclocked to 710.4. Lol
> 
> Sent from MAH THUNDAH using RootzWiki Forums


I usually set my phone from 400 MHz to around 1.5 GHz with no problems what so ever. Your battery will go a little quicker but I am always around a charger so it doesn't really matter too much to me.


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I usually set my phone from 400 MHz to around 1.5 GHz with no problems what so ever. Your battery will go a little quicker but I am always around a charger so it doesn't really matter too much to me.


What scaling type?

Sent from MAH THUNDAH using RootzWiki Forums


----------

